# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حديث  ومعنى

## ابو همام

*عن  انس   بن  مالك  رضى  الله  عنه    ....ان  رسول  الله  صلى  الله   عليه  وسلم   قال  (إن   قدر   حوضى   مابين   أبلة الى صنعاء   من   اليمن   ،  وإن    فيه   من   اﻻباريق   كعدد  نجوم    السماء  )
                                     (رواه البخارى )
-------------------------------------
المعنى  #
يبشر   النبى   صلى   الله  عليه   وسلم   فى   هذا   الحديث   امته   بفضيله   من  فضائله   التى يمن  بها  الله عليه    يوم   القيامه  ،وهى  حوضه  الذى   ﻻيختص   به   لنفسه   بل يشرك
فيه   امته   فيشرب   فيه  كل  مؤمن  ومؤمنه ،  ويمنع    منه   كل كافر    وفاجر   ومبتدع   .
ويصف   النبى صلى  الله    عليه  وسلم  حوضه   بعظمة  الاتساع  ،ويقدر   مساحته   كما  بين أبلة   وهى  مدينه  شاميه    كانت   عامرة   وصنعاء  المدينة  اليمنيه  الشهيره   وبينهما مسيرة شهر  .
وان   عدد  كؤوسه   كعدد  نجوم  السماء    إما مطابقه  او   دﻻله    على    الكثره  البالغه    ،وهذه    الاعداد   تدل  على   كثرة    من    يشرب    من   هذا    الحوض     النبوى   المبارك
الذى من  شرب   منه   شربة   ﻻ  يظمأ   بعدها  ابدا  .




اللهم   اكتب   لنا   هذا  الفضل    وﻻ    تحرمنا   من   زيارته  وشفاعته  .
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*جزاك الله الف خير ابو همام ربنا يسقينا من حوض النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## عز الدين

*جزيت خيرا
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم آمييين ...جزاك الله خيًرًا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم اجعلنا من المحظوظين المرتادين لحوضه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					


جزاك الله الف خير ابو همام ربنا يسقينا من حوض النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم



اللهم  اميييين يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا 

الحبيب ابو همام




يديك  العافيه  حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

[SIZE=7]جزيت خيرا[/
SIZE]



مشكور  الحبيب  عزو
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

اللهم آمييين ...جزاك الله خيًرًا



جمعا  يارب   يديك  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اللهم اجعلنا من المحظوظين المرتادين لحوضه



اللهم  اميييين
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله خيراً أبو همام  
قال  أبو سلام: حدَّثني ثوبانُ رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال

 (( إنَّ  حوضي ما بينَ عدنَ إلى أيلةَ ، أشدُّ بياضًا منَ اللَّبنِ، وأحلى منَ العسلِ ،  أَكاويبُهُ كعددِ نجومِ السَّماءِ ، من شربَ منْهُ شربةً لم يظمأ بعدَها أبدًا ،  وأوَّلُ من يردُهُ عليَّ فقراءُ المُهاجرينَ ، الدُّنسُ ثيابًا والشُّعثُ رؤوسًا ،  الَّذينَ لاَ ينْكحونَ المنعَّماتِ ، ولاَ يفتحُ لَهمُ السُّددُ ،  ))

((إنَّ  حوضي ما بين عدنٍ إلى أيلة أشدُّ بياضاً من اللبن وأحلى من العسل، أكاويبه كعدد  نجوم السماء، من شرب منه شربةً لم يظمأ بعدها أبداً))
عن  حذيفة قال: قال رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ((إِنَّ حوضي لأبعد من أيلة إلى عدنٍ، والذي نفسي بيده لآنيته  أكثر من عدد النجوم، ولهو أشدُّ بياضاً من اللبن وأحلى من العسل، والذي نفسي بيده  إِنِّي لأذود عنه الرجال كما يذود الرجل الإبل الغريبة عن حوضه. قيل: يا رسول الله  أتعرفنا؟ قال: نعم تردون عليَّ غُرّاً محجَّلين من أَثر الوضوء، ليست لأحدٍ  غيركم))
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم اجعلنا من اصحاب اليمين ياااااااالله . . 

جزاك الله خيرا ياااابو همام
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*آيلة:  هي مدينة قديمة إسلامية التي أنشئت على الموقع الحالي لمدينة العقبة الموجودة في جنوب الأردن. كانت أول مدينة إسلامية تأسست خارج  الجزيرة العربية. وتقع أطلالها شمال غرب المركزالحالي لمدينة العقبة.
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل
					


جزاك الله خيراً أبو همام  
قال  أبو سلام: حدَّثني ثوبانُ رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال

 (( إنَّ  حوضي ما بينَ عدنَ إلى أيلةَ ، أشدُّ بياضًا منَ اللَّبنِ، وأحلى منَ العسلِ ،  أَكاويبُهُ كعددِ نجومِ السَّماءِ ، من شربَ منْهُ شربةً لم يظمأ بعدَها أبدًا ،  وأوَّلُ من يردُهُ عليَّ فقراءُ المُهاجرينَ ، الدُّنسُ ثيابًا والشُّعثُ رؤوسًا ،  الَّذينَ لاَ ينْكحونَ المنعَّماتِ ، ولاَ يفتحُ لَهمُ السُّددُ ،  ))

((إنَّ  حوضي ما بين عدنٍ إلى أيلة أشدُّ بياضاً من اللبن وأحلى من العسل، أكاويبه كعدد  نجوم السماء، من شرب منه شربةً لم يظمأ بعدها أبداً))
عن  حذيفة قال: قال رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ((إِنَّ حوضي لأبعد من أيلة إلى عدنٍ، والذي نفسي بيده لآنيته  أكثر من عدد النجوم، ولهو أشدُّ بياضاً من اللبن وأحلى من العسل، والذي نفسي بيده  إِنِّي لأذود عنه الرجال كما يذود الرجل الإبل الغريبة عن حوضه. قيل: يا رسول الله  أتعرفنا؟ قال: نعم تردون عليَّ غُرّاً محجَّلين من أَثر الوضوء، ليست لأحدٍ  غيركم))



مشكور    على  اﻻضافات
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

اللهم اجعلنا من اصحاب اليمين ياااااااالله . . 


جزاك الله خيرا ياااابو همام



اللهم  اميين  يارب 


تسلم حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*كتر خيرك اللهم ارزقنا شفاعة نبينا محمد علية الصلاة والسلام --شكرا جزيلا اخي همام 

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara saif
					

كتر خيرك اللهم ارزق
نا شفاعة نبينا محمد علية الصلاة والسلام --شكرا جزيلا اخي همام 




اللهم   اميييين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*امين امين
                        	*

----------

